# Crise sismovulcânica em El Hierro, Canárias



## Vince (23 Set 2011 às 22:39)

*Enquadramento*

El Hierro é a mais ocidental e meridional das ilhas do arquipélago das Canárias, localizado no Atlântico junto à costa noroeste de África e a sul da Madeira. Tem 3 municípios, Valverde, Frontera e El Pinar. A população é de cerca de 10 mil pessoas, metade das quais vivem em Valverde, a capital administrativa no nordeste da ilha. 













Fonte: Geology and Volcanology of La Palma and El Hierro, Western Canaries


A formação das ilhas Canárias deu-se ao longo dos últimos 20 milhões de anos, e daqui a milhares ou milhões de anos provavelmente emergirá uma nova, Las Hijas, montanha submarina a sudoeste de El Hierro. As ilhas orientais são as mais antigas e as ocidentais as mais recentes.







Fonte: Miguel Bravo






Fonte: Geology and Volcanology of La Palma and El Hierro, Western Canaries



Nas Canárias nos últimos 500 anos só se conhecem erupções em 4 ilhas, El Hierro, Lanzarote, Tenerife e La Palma.





Fonte: Gevic







El Hierro e La Palma são as ilhas geologicamente mais jovens das Canárias, o ponto quente/hotspot (nota: conceito de hotspot não é consensual na ciência) que deu origem às Canárias estará actualmente sob esta área. Mas apesar da juventude de El Hierro e das centenas de crateras e cones que possui, das quatro indicadas tem sido a menos activa nos últimos 500 anos. A última erupção em El Hierro terá sido há 218 anos, em 1793 em Lomo Negro, ponta noroeste da Ilha, embora subsistam algumas dúvidas a respeito, sabe-se por documentos da época que houve uma grande crise sísmica, mas não se tem a certeza absoluta se houve uma erupção, tal como outras no século XVII. Comprovadas foram erupções 550 A.C. e 950 A.C. 


*Local da suposta erupção de 1793 em Lomo Negro em El Hierro*








Nas Canárias tem havido erupções mais recentes em outras ilhas, Teneguia (La Palma) em 1971, San Juan (La Palma) em 1949 ou Chinyero (Tenerife) em 1909. Entre Maio e Abril de 2004 houve uma crise sísmica (200 sismos) no Teide (Tenerife) que finalizou sem que tivesse ocorrido qualquer erupção.


*Vídeo da  erupção do Teneguia (La Palma) em 1971 *











A ilha El Hierro tem múltiplos centros vulcânicos, El Tinor 1,12 milhões anos e El Golfo, que era activo de 545 mil a 176 mil anos atrás. A ilha tem três grandes enseadas, El Julan, Las Playas e o impressionante El Golfo, resultantes de grandes deslizamentos de terra provocado por colapso gravitacional dos próprios vulcões da ilha.





Fonte: Geology and Volcanology of La Palma and El Hierro, Western Canaries



*El Golfo*





Foto: MOISÉS PÉREZ


*Mapa de alta resolução* (clicar para aumentar)






*Deslizamentos gravitacionais e Tsunamis*

Os grandes deslizamentos de terra tem sido um importante  processo na história geológica das ilhas Canárias. Há pelo menos 14 grandes deslizamentos identificados, e suspeitas de outros mais. A maior parte deles ocorreu no último milhão de anos, sendo o mais recente o ocorrido no flanco noroeste de El Hierro (El Golfo) há cerca de 15 mil anos atrás. O El Golfo actual será resultado de vários deslizamentos, um há cerca de 15 mil anos e outro há cerca de 130 mil .






Fonte: Giant Quaternary landslides in the evolution of La Palma and El Hierro, Canary Islands


El Hierro:













Fonte: Landslides and the evolution of El Hierro in the Canary Islands


Presume-se que alguns destes deslizamentos possam ter provocado "mega-tsunamis" com grande impacto em todo o Atlântico, embora até hoje não existam evidências concretas da sua ocorrência, o último grande deslizamento já foi há 15 mil anos. 

Não é possível afirmar com certezas que geraram "megatsunamis" pois também não sabemos como ocorreram estas rupturas, se foi um processo catastrófico repentino ou se foi um processo faseado e mais lento. O tema é muito popular junto dos doomers, profetas do apocalipse, sobretudo depois de um estudo publicado em 2000 e dum docudrama da BBC chamado "End day" sobre o colapso do Cumbre Vieja em La Palma. O estudo foi muito criticado por outros cientistas por ter uns quantos erros. 

De qualquer forma não é difícil de imaginar que possam de facto ter provocado grandes tsunamis, mas se os deslizamentos tem sido frequentes numa escala geológica, na nossa escala humana é uma coisa bastante improvável de acontecer, nem há indícios que aconteça nos tempos mais próximos. Num estudo publicado em 2006, em simulações de erupções determinou-se que seriam necessários uns 10 mil anos para o Cumbre Vieja de La Palma crescer o suficiente e se tornar instável para ocorrer um colapso, e mesmo que este ocorra não significa que caia de forma catastrófico no mar como se fosse um bloco. 



*Nota preventiva:* O assunto dos megatsunamis é interessante e merece discussão mas neste tópico evitem colocar artigos ou vídeos de proveniência duvidosa ou docudramas sobre o assunto e de que Net está cheia. Doomers, Confraria de desiludidos do Elenin, brigada do Yellowstone,  Katla mongers, Irmandade de Mayanos do 2012, mensageiros de Nibiru, viajantes do planeta X, possuidores de cérebro com campo magnético revertido, humanos com o nariz em alinhamento galáctico,  caçadores de reptilianos e restantes classes de profetas do Apocalipse, não são bem vindos a este tópico ou fórum.




*Um pequeno vídeo para ter uma ideia geral da ilha*




*Fontes/Bibliografia consultada:*
- Geology and Volcanology of La Palma and El Hierro, Western Canaries
- Gevic - Erupciones históricas en Canarias 
- José Mangas Viñuela / The Canary Islands Hot Spot
- Wikipedia / El Hierro 
- Volcanes de Canarias / Dossier especial
- Global Volcanism Program / El Hierro
- Eruptions / Earthquakes under El Hierro in the Canary Islands: What can we expect? 
- Miguel Bravo[/SIZE]
- Volcano Live  John Seach /Hierro Volcano
- Landslides and the evolution of El Hierro in the Canary Islands
- Giant Quaternary landslides in the evolution of La Palma and El Hierro, Canary Islands
- Slope failures on the flanks of the western Canary Islands
- Gravitational spreading controls rift zones and flank instability on El Hierro


*A presente crise sísmica*

A partir do dia 21 de Julho começaram a registar-se muitos sismos em El Hierro, alternando fases de dias mais activos e outras fases menos activas, mas sempre em número bem acima da actividade considerada normal na zona. Desde essa altura registaram-se mais de 8 mil sismos, a maioria de fraca intensidade e a profundidades entre os 8 e os 18km. Num vulcão antes de uma erupção a actividade sísmica normalmente aumenta devido ao movimento do magma e gases que provocam a fracturação de rocha e vibrações das fissuras. São normalmente muitos sismos e de magnitudes inferior a 2/3.








Na vigilância vulcânica são também usadas redes de estações GPS para detectar alterações de volume num vulcão, nomeadamente procuram-se deslocamentos horizontais e verticais provocados por entrada de material magmático no edifício vulcânico. 

*Rede de estações GPS do IGN:*







Por exemplo, para compreenderem os gráficos, na imagem seguinte a estação FRON em Fronteira (El Hierro) aproximou-se (diminui a distância) cerca de 3,5 centímetros da estação LPAL em La Palma . Movimentos contrários são visíveis entre outras estações.





Fonte: IGN.es

Movimentos verticais não há para já nenhuma estação com dados na Net, mas o Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias tem publicado no seu facebook alguns dados que mostram deformação vertical também.
Nesta imagem é possível ver não só a deformação vertical (triângulos) como a horizontal (setas) e dá a sensação que a inflação de volume ("inchamento") se está a dar na parte sul/sudoeste do edifício vulcânico. 





Fonte: Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias

Para além dos sismos e GPS, na vigilância sísmica monitoriza-se a emissão de gases com estações geoquímicas. E também estas tem registado anomalias, um aumento do CO2 por exemplo, embora pouco significativo para já.



*O que esperar*






Fonte: Volcanes de Canarias / Dossier especial



*Para já*, não parece muito iminente uma erupção. Os sismos mantém-se a uma profundidade grande e quando se está na iminência duma erupção a actividade sísmica normalmente começa a migrar para profundidades menores, sinal de que o magma conseguiu encontrar ou forçar uma zona por onde subir, fase em começam a ocorrer sismos mais próximos da superfície e que são mais sentidos pela própria população, até aqui dos mais de 8 mil registados os sentidos foram cerca de 50. 

Curiosamente nos últimos dias até sucedeu o inverso do que se esperaria, a maioria dos sismos passou a ocorrer a uma profundidade maior (e mais a sul). Difícil de saber o que se passa nas entranhas da Terra.






Nas próximas semanas logo se verá se a crise cessa ou culmina numa erupção. A maioria dos especialistas acha que a ocorrer uma erupção ela será do tipo estromboliana e não muito explosiva, algo semelhante à erupção do Teneguía (La Palma) em 1971, mas isso é uma coisa que nunca se sabe com certezas.






*Links úteis*
- IGN Sismogramas
- IGN Sismogramas (c/ histórico) 
- IGN Sismos últimos 10 dias
- IGN Sismos Localização e profundidade
- IGN GPS Deformação
- IGN Sismos Histogramas
- IGN Sismos Energia acumulada
- AVCAN (Actualidad Volcánica de Canarias)
- INVOLCAN (Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias)


- Emergencias El Hierro (Protecção civil)
- Gobierno de Canarias

- Diario El Hierro  (Media)
- El Hierro Digital (Media)
- Diario de Avisos (Media)


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2011 às 23:17)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*

Entretanto elevou-se o alerta para amarelo (pré-emergência) na ilha El Hierro




> Valverde (El Hierro), 23 sep. (EFE).-El Plan Especial de Protección Civil y Atención de Emergencias por Riesgo Volcánico en Canarias (Pelvoca) ha elevado a amarillo el riesgo volcánico en la isla de El Hierro tras los mas de 7.000 microterremotos que desde el pasado mes de julio se registran en la isla.
> 
> Este organismo, formado por técnicos, científicos y representantes del Gobierno de Canarias y de las instituciones insulares, han analizado los últimos datos de la actividad sísmica de la isla, que ayer se registró un terremoto de tres grados en la escala de Richter, el de mayor magnitud desde julio.
> 
> ...


http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=936014


Notícia na Radio Televisão das Canárias


----------



## Cenomaniano (27 Set 2011 às 17:31)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2011 às 18:01)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*



> The Canary Islands Government has raised the alert level for the El Hierro volcano in the Canary Islands (Spain) to ‘Yellow’, the highest alert status since an unprecedented earthquake swarm commenced in mid-July.
> 
> Spanish seismologists, accompanied by the President of the Cabildo de El Hierro and the Minister of Security and Emergency Area, held a press conference on Sunday to reassure the 10,000 residents of the smallest of the Canary Islands that the raising of the alert level does not indicate that an eruption is imminent. They indicated, however, that the number of volcanic earthquakes detected beneath El Hierro continues to increase.
> 
> ...




Mais informações em:

Canary Islands Government Raises El Hierro Volcanic Alert Level


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2011 às 18:43)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*









www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/volcaSenalesAyerHoy.do


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 10:54)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*

Algumas evacuações e túneis encerrados, não por causa de uma erupção iminente mas por causa do risco de desprendimentos de pedras e derrocadas devido à enorme quantidade de sismos.




> *53 vecinos de El Hierro pasan la noche fuera de casa por el riesgo de desprendimientos
> *
> Los científicos creen que la probabilidad de una erupción volcánica es cada vez más elevada. El principal tÚnel de El Hierro se ha cerrado al tráfico y las clases en la zona afectada se han suspendido.
> El Gobierno de Canarias dio por finalizada a las 23.00 horas de este martes la evacuación preventiva iniciada a primeras horas de la noche ante el riesgo de desprendimientos asociados a los temblores de El Hierro, con un total de 53 evacuados frente a los 300 que se estimaron inicialmente.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 21:57)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*

*Canárias preparam-se para erupção vulcânica*


> Evacuações em curso na ilha espanhola de Hierro após aumento de intensidade e frequência dos abalos sísmicos. Erupção poderá estar iminente.
> 
> De acordo com o El País, uma unidade especial do exército espanhol partiu esta quarta-feira para Hierro, pequena ilha do arquipélago das Canárias, para auxiliar uma eventual evacuação em massa. Também a ministra da Defesa Carme Chacón deslocou-se para a ilha. Até ao momento, apenas foram retirados 53 habitantes de zonas em risco.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2011 às 14:21)

A 1ª mensagem deste tópico foi actualizada com um texto de introdução e enquadramento sobre o El Hierro que fui preparando nos últimos dias, bem como uma lista de links úteis para o seguimento.


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2011 às 18:03)

Vince disse:


> A 1ª mensagem deste tópico foi actualizada com um texto de introdução e enquadramento sobre o El Hierro que fui preparando nos últimos dias, bem como uma lista de links úteis para o seguimento.



Excelente trabalho


----------



## Z13 (30 Set 2011 às 23:25)

Vince disse:


> A 1ª mensagem deste tópico foi actualizada com um texto de introdução e enquadramento sobre o El Hierro que fui preparando nos últimos dias, bem como uma lista de links úteis para o seguimento.



Sei que é repetitivo e offtopic mas tenho mesmo que te dar os parabéns pela excelente reportagem de introdução e pelo trabalho desenvolvido neste tópico.



Bem hajas!


----------



## fsl (2 Out 2011 às 17:27)

Vince disse:


> A 1ª mensagem deste tópico foi actualizada com um texto de introdução e enquadramento sobre o El Hierro que fui preparando nos últimos dias, bem como uma lista de links úteis para o seguimento.



*Óptimo trabalho. Parabéns.*


----------



## Chingula (2 Out 2011 às 18:33)

Óptima apresentação de um excelente trabalho, parabéns.
Não poderia ser partilhado, por ex no FB?


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2011 às 12:30)

Obrigado a todos.



Hazores disse:


> Excelente trabalho



Por acaso preparei esse texto pensando nos Açores e inspirado num que o ipsrit fez da Islândia. Sabemos que um dia teremos também alguma coisa por aí, pode ser daqui a pouco tempo ou apenas daqui a muitos anos, mas acabará por acontecer, e penso que se vier a ocorrer uma erupção no El Hierro será uma excelente oportunidade para os portugueses e em especial os açorianos aprendermos todos a seguir e a lidar com este tipo de crises com calma e conhecimento. 

A mesma coisa para as entidades quer regionais quer nacionais, estou a gostar da forma como até agora a coisa está a ser gerida pelos espanhóis, a muita informação disponibilizada quase em tempo real, a transparência das autoridades, etc. A acontecer uma erupção será também uma boa janela para aprendizagem para o IM e o CVARG e Protecção civil entre outros, neste tipo de crises tem que ser tudo muito bem gerido, aprender a lidar com o medo da população, aprender a lidar com a imprensa de modo muito claro para que não haja equívocos (já houve alguns nesta crise), gerir riscos e receios de modo a por um lado deixar toda a gente prevenida, mas por outro lado não exagerar de modo a arruinar a economia da ilha assustando o turismo, gerir as criticas que aparecem sempre em situações destas, etc, etc. 

Gerir estas crises hoje em dia num mundo mediatizado com informação a correr freneticamente pela Net tem muito que se lhe diga.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2011 às 12:42)

Chingula disse:


> Não poderia ser partilhado, por ex no FB?



Ainda não tinha sido porque quando o texto ficou pronto houve uma acalmia da situação, a crise passou a moderada com a diminuição dos sismos e o regresso a casa de algumas pessoas que tinham sido evacuadas, e fiz um intervalo de espera para ver a tendência destes últimos dias.


Houve uma diminuição de sismos, mas a crise mantém-se, como que funciona por pulsos, provavelmente fases de alguma ascensão de magma a que se segue alguma estabilidade/equilíbrio da pressão ou qualquer coisa desse género. Até às 10:37z de hoje ocorreram mais de 9200 sismos desde 19 Julho.








A maioria dos sismos continuam ser a grande profundidade e continuam a migrar ligeiramente para sul e agora ligeiramente para leste também. Em termos de profundidade, parece que olhando apenas para os últimos dias, nesses sismos de grande profundidade parece que há uma pequena tendência ascendente embora ainda ainda na faixa dos 12-16km e como foi explicado no primeiro post, eles tem que migrar mais para cima numa erupção. Também parece claro que apesar de haver menos sismos, estes tem sido proporcionalmente de maior intensidade. A população já se queixa de ouvir barulhos estranhos nas entranhas da Terra.















Uns gráficos interessantes, com os sismos não até hoje, mas anteontem:
*
(clicar para aumentar)*


 ....  


Fonte: GeoLurking


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2011 às 13:33)

Um bom texto que foi publicado ontem, do vice presidente do governo das Canárias. 
Aborda muito bem toda a questão, e refere um assunto ainda não falado aqui, da possibilidade de ocorrer uma erupção submarina.



> *Crisis sísmica de El Hierro 2011*
> 
> Desde hace meses se viene detectando en El Hierro una actividad sísmica intensa causada por el ascenso de magma. Este fenómeno pone de manifiesto la naturaleza volcánica de las Islas Canarias. Para quienes habitamos en este Archipiélago, tal circunstancia pasa casi desapercibida en la vida cotidiana. Sin embargo, ello no debe impedir que nos esforcemos por conocer cada vez mejor aquella naturaleza y considerar, en todos los órdenes, las prevenciones necesarias para convivir con ella.
> *
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2011 às 19:18)

Outra forma muito interessante e didáctica de visualizar os sismos


Fonte: GeoLurking


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2011 às 21:36)

Em El Hierro a actividade sísmica continua de forma moderada mas marcada, tem evoluído de forma curiosa na localização, depois duma migração para sul iniciou-se uma tendência para NE aproximando-se da costa, mas a profundidade mantém-se elevada para indiciar uma erupção iminente, apesar duma ligeira subida há dias e de ocorrências mais concentradas entre os 12 e 14 km.











http://www.facebook.com/pages/Actualidad-Volcánica-de-Canarias-AVCAN/163883668446





http://www.facebook.com/pages/Actualidad-Volcánica-de-Canarias-AVCAN/163883668446


----------



## Paulo H (6 Out 2011 às 22:45)

Lembro-me de uma reportagem na tv, na qual se referia a um potencialmente perigoso vulcão nas canárias, o qual poderia dar origem a um marmoto que chegaria com consequências trágicas à costa dos EUA (à nossa costa também, concerteza)! O dito vulcão poderia dar origem ao descanbar da sua chaminé em direção ao mar, e daí o tsunami de consequências nunca antes vistas. Não sei se se trata do mesmo vulcão.. Em princípio, associado a cada ilha existe pelo menos um vulcão!

De qualquer forma, agora falando no geral, penso que não é razoável abordar a vulcanologia simplesmente pelo número de eventos anuais! Falta aqui um estudo não da quantidade de eventos, mas da qualidade e quantidade de matéria expelida, quando falamos em influências para o clima local ou mesmo global!


----------



## CptRena (7 Out 2011 às 13:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Lembro-me de uma reportagem na tv, na qual se referia a um potencialmente perigoso vulcão nas canárias, o qual poderia dar origem a um marmoto que chegaria com consequências trágicas à costa dos EUA (à nossa costa também, concerteza)! O dito vulcão poderia dar origem ao descanbar da sua chaminé em direção ao mar, e daí o tsunami de consequências nunca antes vistas. Não sei se se trata do mesmo vulcão.. Em princípio, associado a cada ilha existe pelo menos um vulcão!
> 
> De qualquer forma, agora falando no geral, penso que não é razoável abordar a vulcanologia simplesmente pelo número de eventos anuais! Falta aqui um estudo não da quantidade de eventos, mas da qualidade e quantidade de matéria expelida, quando falamos em influências para o clima local ou mesmo global!



Esse vulcão a que se refere deverá ser o Cumbre Vieja. Quando falei sobre a provável erupção de um vulcão nas Canárias com um amigo ele também me falou nesse documentário. Então eu fui investigar e deixo aqui os links com mais informação sobre esse assunto.

*Cumbre Vieja*

*Megatsunami*


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2011 às 15:14)

Paulo H disse:


> Lembro-me de uma reportagem na tv, na qual se referia a um potencialmente perigoso vulcão nas canárias, o qual poderia dar origem a um marmoto que chegaria com consequências trágicas à costa dos EUA (à nossa costa também, concerteza)! O dito vulcão poderia dar origem ao descanbar da sua chaminé em direção ao mar, e daí o tsunami de consequências nunca antes vistas. Não sei se se trata do mesmo vulcão.. Em princípio, associado a cada ilha existe pelo menos um vulcão!



No primeiro post está lá tudo explicado. Mas parece que não leste  



Paulo H disse:


> De qualquer forma, agora falando no geral, penso que não é razoável abordar a vulcanologia simplesmente pelo número de eventos anuais! Falta aqui um estudo não da quantidade de eventos, mas da qualidade e quantidade de matéria expelida, quando falamos em influências para o clima local ou mesmo global!



Esta erupção a acontecer não terá nenhum impacto no clima global com 99% de certeza, isso é assunto mais para o tópico do Katla e do Tambora, neste caso não se espera sequer uma erupção muito explosiva. E se ela de facto acontecer, para já ainda é improvável. Estatisticamente em termos globais apenas 10% de crises sísmicas deste género acabam efectivamente em erupção.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Out 2011 às 21:58)

Vince disse:


> No primeiro post está lá tudo explicado. Mas parece que não leste
> 
> 
> 
> Esta erupção a acontecer não terá nenhum impacto no clima global com 99% de certeza, isso é assunto mais para o tópico do Katla e do Tambora, neste caso não se espera sequer uma erupção muito explosiva. E se ela de facto acontecer, para já ainda é improvável. Estatisticamente em termos globais apenas 10% de crises sísmicas deste género acabam efectivamente em erupção.



Tens razão Vince, eu às vezes é um pouco de preguiça somada à falta de tempo, em ver os posts desde o início!  E 95% das vezes acedo ao meteopt através do telemóvel, graficamente limitado, e vídeos nem pensar! 

Quando refiro que faz falta um estudo mais pormenorizado acerca da influência dos vulcões no clima, falo da monitorizacão a nível mundial quer a nível de quantidade de eventos, quantidade expelida, mas também da qualidade na óptica do tipo de partículas (química e fisicamente falando) e da sua dinâmica (altitude alcançada e influência do regime de ventos na circulação local e global)! Não esquecendo desde já que 2/3 da superfície terrestre é coberta por oceanos, pelo que muitos vulcões ocorrem sem que sejam acontecimentos mediaticos, apesar da tecnologia hoje em dia, os permitir detectar e às suas emissões!

Portanto, resumindo, a vulcanologia e a ciência do clima, não é tarefa fácil, para ser reduzida a um índice do número de vulcões que ocorre por ano!


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Out 2011 às 22:02)

M *4.3*  10km - CANARY ISLANDS, SPAIN REGION - 2011-10-08 20:34 UTC


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2011 às 00:56)

Cenomaniano disse:


> M *4.3*  10km - CANARY ISLANDS, SPAIN REGION - 2011-10-08 20:34 UTC



A localização do EMSC está mal, foi aqui:





http://www.02.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismoDetalleTerremotos.do?evid=1103959&zona=1

Foi o sismo mais intenso desta crise até agora e gerou algum pânico na população mais próxima do epicentro, algumas estradas foram encerradas devido a desprendimentos de terra ou pedras.














(c) Geolurking




> El Gobierno llama a la serenidad tras producirse al suroeste de El Pinar un movimiento sísmico de magnitud 4.3
> 
> 08-10-2011 ... 22:53 - Consejería de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2011 às 11:05)

Houve uns sismos a baixa profundidade na madrugada, mas numa zona diferente da mais activa nos últimos dias onde tem ocorrido os sismos a grande profundidade. Ocorreram no mar a uns 6/8km a sul de La Restinga.










(c) AVCAN http://www.avcan.org/sismica/graficas/G480.jpg


Fiz uma montagem com um mapa com batimétrica, e a localização deles é na extremidade sul submersa da ilha.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2011 às 09:14)

E hoje a partir das 4:15 utc apareceu isto pela primeira vez.
Ainda não há confirmação se são mesmo tremores harmónicos ou alguma avaria de equipamento ou outro factor. Se forem tremores quer dizer que entramos numa nova fase, pois estão associados à vibração provocada pelo movimento de magma algures no edifício vulcânico, um dos principais sinais percursores de uma erupção, embora só por si não seja garantia de que ocorra.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2011 às 11:14)

Há suspeitas de que começou uma erupção submarina. Ainda não há qualquer confirmação oficial.



> DIARIOELHIERRO.ES, redacción (10/10/2011. 10:37 horas)
> 
> La isla de El Hierro podría estar registrando una erupción submarina a varios kilómetros de la zona de Puerto Naos, en el núcleo de La Restinga, en el sur de la isla.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2011 às 12:04)

Estão à procura de sinais da possível erupção no mar. Recordo que se for a grande profundidade, mais do que 700/1000m pode nem se conseguir ver nada na superfície. Se for um pouco menos, podem encontrar-se "balões" de lava em semi-fusão, gases e vapor de água, algo semelhante ao que aconteceu na erupção submarina do vulcão da Serreta a oeste da costa da ilha Terceira entre 1998 e 2000, que na altura ocorreu a uns 500/600 metros.



> Los científicos tratan de verificar una erupción submarina en El Hierro
> *Varios helicópteros sobrevuelan la costa en busca de señales de una erupción volcánica al sur de La Restinga*
> 
> LAPROVINCIA.ES Un grupo de científicos dotados con cámaras especiales de detección sobrevuelan zonas costeras de la isla de El Hierro para tratar de verificar si se está produciendo una erupción submarina. Por el momento, el semáforo volcánico permanece el alerta amarilla y las autoridades intentan por todos los medios no alarmar a la población.
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2011 às 13:17)

Até agora não encontraram nada



> INSTITUTO VOLCANOLÓGICO DE CANARIAS
> Una reciente inspección visual y térmica del INVOLCAN con el apoyo de la Unidad de Helicópteros de la Guardia Civil en Canarias ha revelado la ausencia de evidencias en superfcie con respecto la posibilidad de una erupción volcánica submarina en curso al sur de la Restinga.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/INSTITUTO-VOLCANOLÓGICO-DE-CANARIAS/134042953295772


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2011 às 15:02)

> *La Dirección del PEVOLCA afirma que no hay certeza de una erupción volcánica submarina en la Isla de El Hierro*
> 
> 10-10-2011 ... 14:06  -  Consejería de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad
> 
> ...


http://www.gobcan.es/noticias/index.jsp?module=1&page=nota.htm&id=143588


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2011 às 12:14)

O dia de ontem foi muito caótico em termos de informação, um exemplo de como não se deve gerir uma crise.


O relatório do IGN. A erupção submarina deve ter ocorrido a sul, provavelmente naquela zona dos sismos de menor profundidade de Domingo, dia 9 (ver mais acima), alguns pescadores relataram bolhas nessa zona e durante a tarde de ontem encontraram-se peixes mortos.



> RESUMEN DE LA ACTIVIDAD SISMO‐VOLCÁNICA EN EL HIERRO
> 11 de octubre de 2011
> El día 10 de octubre sobre las 4:15UTC (5:15 hora local), en todas la estaciones sísmicas de la
> red de vigilancia volcánica en El Hierro del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) comenzó a
> ...


http://www.02.ign.es/ign/resources/volcanologia/pdf/Resumen_diario_El_Hierro.pdf


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2011 às 12:48)

A intensidade dos tremores tem vindo sempre a aumentar.
Hoje a partir das 6 utc houve mais uma mudança de padrão, além do aumento dos tremores, estes aparecem em mais frequências, provavelmente fragmentação de rocha, microsismos, acompanhado de movimento de magma e gases.

Ontem e hoje:

(clicar para aumentar)





(clicar para aumentar)


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2011 às 14:28)

A localidade La Restinga no sul de El Hierro vai ser evacuada por precaução, teme-se que um foco eruptivo ocorra mais próximo da costa.



> *URGENTE.- EVACUAN LA RESTINGA *
> DIARIOELHIERRO.ES, redaccion (11/10/2011)
> 
> Ante la evolución del fenómeno sísmico que afecta a la Isla de El Hierro, y como medida preventiva, se está procediendo al desplazamiento de la población de La Restinga al punto de encuentro establecido en el plan de protección civil ubicado en el campo de fútbol, teniendo en cuenta la posibilidad de que la migración del foco eruptivo se acerque a la costa, acaba de informa el Gobierno de Canarias en un comunicado urgente.
> ...





A par da ordem de evacuação de La Restinga, o nível de alerta passou para vermelho


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2011 às 16:04)

As frequências mais altas estão a ficar minimamente relevantes. Era um bom teste para os animais domésticos que já devem ter fugido para a outra ponta da ilha.


----------



## fablept (11 Out 2011 às 19:33)

> IM assegura que não há motivos de preocupação
> 
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) está a acompanhar a situação da ilha de El Hierro, em Canárias, e assegura que em relação à Madeira não há motivos de preocupação
> ...



Fonte: DN Madeira


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2011 às 20:05)

Agora em directo um programa especial de informação da RTVC (Radiotelevisão das Canárias) sobre a erupção:
http://www.rtvc.es/television/enDirecto.aspx?canal=tv


----------



## xes (12 Out 2011 às 09:57)

Bom dia

Peritos acreditam que poderá estar a nascer um vulcão nas Canárias 

http://www.publico.pt/Mundo/peritos...estar-a-nascer-um-vulcao-nas-canarias-1516049


----------



## Snowy (12 Out 2011 às 13:26)

xes disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Peritos acreditam que poderá estar a nascer um vulcão nas Canárias
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/Mundo/peritos...estar-a-nascer-um-vulcao-nas-canarias-1516049



Boa Tarde

Parece muito provável que os ilhéus espanhóis terão em breve o seu "Capelinhos"...Enquanto ilhéu que vive em pleno hot spot do Atlântico, tenho pensado muito neles e espero que tudo corra pelo melhor para a população daquela pequena ilha.


----------



## fablept (12 Out 2011 às 21:17)

Encontrei esta notícia:



> El Cabildo de El Hierro ha confirmado que se han producido dos erupciones submarinas al sur de La Restinga detectadas por una embarcación de Salvamento Marítimo, según confirma el organismo en su Twitter oficial.
> 
> MADRID, 12 (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> ...



http://twitter.com/#!/PrensaElHierro


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2011 às 00:16)

> *Localizados dos focos activos de emisión de lava en el mar*
> 
> Los técnicos han confirmado este miércoles que las dos manchas halladas a milla y media (2,7 kilómetros) y dos millas (3,7 kilómetros) de la costa de La Restinga, constatan que el proceso eruptivo submarino que comenzó el pasado domingo en la isla tiene dos focos activos.
> 
> ...


http://www.diariodeavisos.com/2011/10/12/actualidad/localizados-dos-puntos-de-emision-de-lava




> *El magma se abre camino en el mar*
> El Pevolca confirma la existencia de dos manchas de magma a una y dos millas de La Restinga y destaca la aparición de dos focos de erupción. Estas manchas confirman la existencia de una erupción.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2011 às 00:16)

(c) http://www.elpais.com/graficos/soci...nes/Hierro/elpepusoc/20111012elpepusoc_2/Ges/


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2011 às 08:32)

> *Este es el barco que nos dirá qué ocurre en El Hierro*
> DIARIO DE AVISOS | Santa Cruz de Tenerife
> 
> El Leon Thevenin es un barco cablero propiedad de la empresa France Marine y que tiene un acuerdo con un consorcio internacional de operadoras telefónicas europeas de las que forman parte entre otras France Telecom, Telefónica, o Portugal Telecom, que se encarga de las operaciones de mantenimiento, reparación y nuevo trazado de claves submarinos de telecomunicaciones en el Océano Atlántico.
> ...


http://www.diariodeavisos.com/2011/...el-barco-que-nos-dira-que-ocurre-en-el-hierro


----------



## PDias (13 Out 2011 às 09:02)




----------



## Vince (13 Out 2011 às 15:55)

Comparação de imagens de satélite entre hoje e ontem onde é visível a mancha na imagem de hoje:








Uma fotografia já de hoje


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2011 às 20:49)




----------



## Z13 (13 Out 2011 às 23:02)

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...n-hierro-mas-grandes-mas-cerca-costa/1222440/


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2011 às 22:10)

Não tem a ver directamente com a erupção, mas esta reportagem  de 2009 num fórum de mergulho sobre La Restinga (onde está a ocorrer a erupção), achei-a tão boa que acho que merece a partilha:

http://www.forobuceo.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=72679&sid=8554beba854e233335f906db39d41826


----------



## ecobcg (14 Out 2011 às 22:38)

Vince disse:


> Não tem a ver directamente com a erupção, mas esta reportagem  de 2009 num fórum de mergulho sobre La Restinga (onde está a ocorrer a erupção), achei-a tão boa que acho que merece a partilha:
> 
> http://www.forobuceo.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=72679&sid=8554beba854e233335f906db39d41826



Brutal!
Belo sitio para conhecer e mergulhar (bem...mergulhar agora é melhr não!)!


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2011 às 14:39)

As manchas aproxima-se de terra. A erupção mais violenta não tardará. 

«El Gobierno de Canarias ha ordenado la evacuación inmediata terrestre y del espacio aéreo y marítimo alrededor de La Restinga ante los indicios de una erupción de magma incandescente a unos dos kilómetros de distancia de la villa costera de El Hierro.

Las autoridades han prohibido todo acceso por vía terrestre a La Restinga y además pidieron la salida inmediata de la zona del barco del Instituto Canario de Ciencias Marinas que se encontraba en la zona para recoger muestras de la mancha volcánica. La orden implica además la imposibilidad de sobrevolar la zona en helicóptero, ante el riesgo de que la erupción en curso pueda provocar explosiones, según informaron fuentes solventes a laprovincia.es.

El nivel de alerta en La Restinga permanece en rojo nivel uno, lo que mantiene la gestión de la crisis volcánica en manos del Gobierno de
Canarias.

El comunicado urgente emitido por el Gobierno de Canarias dice lo siguiente:

La dirección del PEVOLCA informa que, debido a *la aparición de piroclastos humeantes en el mar, se cierra el acceso al pueblo de La Restinga hasta nuevo aviso.
*
Asimismo se ha ordenado la vuelta a puerto del buque "Profesor Ignacio Lozano" y se han prohibido los vuelos de helicóptero sobre la zona
afectada.»


----------



## xes (15 Out 2011 às 16:08)

Boas,

Não sou muito conhecedor de vulcões, mas tinha uma questão para os mais entendidos no assunto.
Se se confirmar a erupção debaixo de agua, será mais ou menos explosiva do que uma erupção acima do nível do mar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (15 Out 2011 às 16:33)

xes disse:


> Boas,
> Não sou muito conhecedor de vulcões, mas tinha uma questão para os mais entendidos no assunto.
> Se se confirmar a erupção debaixo de agua, será mais ou menos explosiva do que uma erupção acima do nível do mar.



Pelo conhecimento histórico mais recente que se tem da zona, não se esperam erupções muito violentas, tipo daquelas explosões brutais que se projectam a grande altitude na atmosfera. Os peritos tem falado de uma erupção tipo estromboliana. Mas é sempre uma suposição...

De qualquer forma, quando a erupção ocorre na água, a menos de 100/200 metros de profundidade, é naturalmente mais violenta e perigosa do que se a exactamente mesma ocorresse em terra, devido à reacção da lava quente com a água e a entrada da própria água na fissura, vapor de água que acumula tipo panela de pressão, etc,etc, alternando períodos mais calmos com outros mais violentos,  talvez uma coisa parecida com os Capelinhos no Faial em 1957.

Quando ocorre a maiores profundidades, por exemplo entre os 200 e 600 metros, normalmente só se vêm piroclastos, vapor de água e gases na superfícies, à semelhança do que aconteceu na Serreta (Terceira/Açores) em 1998, em que ascendiam à superfície uma espécie de balões de lava que depois rebentavam. 
http://www.volcano.si.edu/world/volcano.cfm?vnum=1802-05=&volpage=var

A profundidades maiores que essas, então pode nem se ver nada.

Até hoje esta erupção submarina estava já a intrigar um pouco, pois aparecendo estas manchas tão próximo da costa não havia outros sinais como piroclastos, e muitos já especulavam que poderia não ter ocorrido uma erupção mas apenas uma espécie de "fumarola", libertação de gases e outro material. Mas hoje finalmente começaram a ser avistados piroclastos à superfície confirmando sem margem para dúvidas a erupção submarina. O facto desta ser submarina também não significa que não apareçam outras em Terra, é perfeitamente possível aparecer actividade em outras fissuras, de resto, foi por causa de tudo isso que La Restinga foi evacuada.


----------



## xes (15 Out 2011 às 17:21)

Obrigado pela explicação Vince agora já estou mais esclarecido


----------



## Snowy (15 Out 2011 às 18:39)

Se esta for uma erupção parecida com o Capelinhos, a boa notícia é que apesar de ter sido numa época em que não se tinha os conhecimentos de hoje, não houve uma única perda humana. A má notícia é que durou...1 ano e houve três (salvo erro...) erupções distintas...Mesmo a salvo, é uma angustia enorme para quem vê as suas vidas e bens "parados" sem saber até quando e se, quando voltarem, terão ainda alguma coisa ou se não terão nada. Estamos tão habituados às nossas rotinas que muitas vezes esquecemos quem realmente "manda" e mãe natureza de vez enquanto faz questão de lembrar isso mesmo. Uma erupção vulcânica é sem dúvida um espectáculo da natureza único de se ver na vida, mas sou sincera, se acontecer aqui enquanto ainda for viva, cruzo os dedos para que seja para os lados do Banco D. João de Castro para ver bem de longe....


----------



## Snowy (15 Out 2011 às 21:37)

De terra, a mancha já estava perfeitamente visível hoje...isto já nem de longe se compara à Serreta.


http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=2060275


----------



## David sf (15 Out 2011 às 21:56)

Snowy disse:


> De terra, a mancha já estava perfeitamente visível hoje...isto já nem de longe se compara à Serreta.
> 
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=2060275



O artigo que referes:



> A erupção em El Hierro, nas Canárias, está a acontecer a 2,5 quilómetros da costa, e a apenas 150 metros de profundidade. Os dados, conhecidos este sábado, fizeram crescer a preocupação das autoridades, que calculavam que a erupção se situa-se a 600 metros da superfície.
> 
> A erupção na ilha de El Hierro pode tornar-se "explosiva" e "muito perigosa", caso ocorra a uma profundidade superior a 600 metros. O alerta foi deixado esta semana, por um especialista do Instituto Geográfico Nacional e tem balizado a acção das autoridades.
> 
> ...



Uma erupção tipo Surtsey foi a ocorrido nos Capelinhos. Os habitantes da zona criticam esta designação, uma vez que os Capelinhos ocorreram antes do Surtsey, pelo que se deveria designar "capeliniana". Provavelmente a ilha de El Hierro verá aumentada a sua área em alguns hectares daqui a uns meses. E o espectáculo será grandioso, e se forem tomadas todas as precauções não causará danos pessoais (desconheço a ocupação da zona de La Restinga para avaliar a possibilidade de danos materiais).

Mais uma coisa sobre o artigo do JN: "que a erupção se *situa-se* a 600 metros da superfície". Já nem os jornalistas sabem escrever em português correcto.


----------



## xes (15 Out 2011 às 22:32)

Pelo desenrolar das coisas parece vamos ter uma erupção bastante "interessante".


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Antes de mais, Fabuloso trabalho, VINCE !!! Os meus sinceros parabéns. 

Também vou seguindo em: http://www.laprovincia.es/


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Out 2011 às 01:23)

http://video.google.es/videoplay?docid=808807486002586910#

Video sobre as consequencias dum possivel despreendimento de terras num dos vulcões das Canárias.

Mais videos em : http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/g...lcanes-o-noticias-geologicas-en-canarias/870/


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2011 às 02:08)

Espectáculo... das "pedras" que flutuam...


----------



## Lousano (16 Out 2011 às 02:58)

Vince disse:


> Espectáculo... das "pedras" que flutuam...



Explica-me este fenómeno que não estou a entender.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2011 às 03:37)

Lousano disse:


> Explica-me este fenómeno que não estou a entender.



É um processo até bem conhecido dos portugueses, penso eu que na altura até se tentou baptizar isto na ciência global de erupção "serretiana" (os Açores tem sido um bom "laboratório" na ciência vulcânica). 
Dá uma olhadela aqui: http://www.volcano.si.edu/world/volcano.cfm?vnum=1802-05=&volpage=var

Estas bolhas ou balões de lava que emergem à superfície vem impregnadas de gases, que fazem com que flutuem, pelo menos durante algum tempo.

A melhor forma de entender o processo é olhar por exemplo para a pedra-pomes. Não sei que idade tens, mas se não fores demasiado novo é bastante provável que te recordes de ter tido antigamente lá por casa dos pais uma "pedra-pomes", com que se lavava e esfregava os pés antigamente. São rochas vulcânicas muito leves a ponto de flutuar ou quase, ricas em bolhas de ar, que vinham dos Açores onde são abundantes.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Out 2011 às 15:38)

http://www.laprovincia.es/especiale...a-aumento-significativo-actividad/408472.html


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Out 2011 às 22:29)

Na minha opinião a fractura esta a avançar para a ilha, e pela intensidade da erupção esta vai permanecer activa durante varias semanas ou mesmo meses. 
Os dados disponibilizados para fora também não são muitos, era importante saber se para alem do avanço e da aproximação da erupção à ilha se o ponto inicial ainda se mantém activo ou se sarou e rompeu mais próximo, e se isto acontece se foi uma vez ou sistematicamente. 

Também estes dados não são nada fáceis de obter pela fraca visibilidade da agua e quantidade de gazes e piroclastos em suspensão.


----------



## Profetaa (17 Out 2011 às 00:44)

> *Los vecinos de La Restinga podrían volver a sus casas en las próximas 24 horas*
> _El túnel de Los Roquillos, en Frontera, podría abrirse en el mismo plazo de tiempo[/I
> 
> ]El presidente del Gobierno de Canarias, Paulino Rivero, anunció esta mañana que los vecinos de La Restinga podrían volver a sus casas en las próximas 24 horas. En el mismo periodo de tiempo podría abrirse también el túnel de Los Roquillos, en el municipio de Frontera.
> ...


_


http://www.elhierrodigital.es/inici...n-volver-a-sus-casas-en-las-proximas-24-horas_


----------



## Snowy (17 Out 2011 às 20:02)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Out 2011 às 21:47)

Snowy disse:


> http://youtu.be/X2I8ub2e6qM



Excelente video....estamos a passar para a fase 2! 
Off topic...gastava +1000€ aqui, do que 100€ na Disney !!!


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2011 às 23:57)

(c) Desiree Martin Blog


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2011 às 15:09)

Relativamente a ontem e aos dias anteriores, parece que hoje a actividade sismica já diminuiu um pouco:






Fonte


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2011 às 15:28)

Sim, e parece que logo pela manhã já não havia o borbulhar, o "jacuzzi" como apelidaram na net 

Ainda não se sabe porquê, a lava com a agua pode ter solidificado e tapado temporariamente a saída e que depois mais pressão poderá rebentar de novo, ou a abertura de novas fissuras que distribuindo a pressão por vários pontos poderia diminuir os tremores. Ou um ponto de equilíbrio entre o magma que entrou na câmara e a lava que saiu ?

É aguardar para ver o que acontece a seguir, como evoluirá a inflação/deflação e os sismos, provavelmente é uma coisa temporária, a actividade vulcânica funciona muito por pulsos de altos e baixos.


----------



## Renato Rio (19 Out 2011 às 10:43)

Vince disse:


> Sim, e parece que logo pela manhã já não havia o borbulhar, o "jacuzzi" como apelidaram na net
> 
> Ainda não se sabe porquê, a lava com a agua pode ter solidificado e tapado temporariamente a saída e que depois mais pressão poderá rebentar de novo, ou a abertura de novas fissuras que distribuindo a pressão por vários pontos poderia diminuir os tremores. Ou um ponto de equilíbrio entre o magma que entrou na câmara e a lava que saiu ?
> 
> É aguardar para ver o que acontece a seguir, como evoluirá a inflação/deflação e os sismos, provavelmente é uma coisa temporária, a actividade vulcânica funciona muito por pulsos de altos e baixos.



Acabei de saber que os cientistas não encontraram traços de lava basaltica nos chamados "piroclastos fumegantes" nas costas de La Restinga. Apensa alumina, aglomerados minerais de silício, ferro e alumínio.
O que podemos então deduzir daí?
Toda a emanação de gases responsável pela descoloração da água terá sido apenas uma manifestação superficial de um processo eruptivo ainda em andamento?
No blog de Jón Frímann houve quem negasse veementemente que houvesse ocorrido uma erupção, de fato, apenas, emanação de gases sulfúricos. 
Portanto, os terremotos em alta profundidade correspondem a fraturas na porção mais ptofunda da fissura que se abre na parte meridional da dorsal e o incremento dos tremores deveu-se a uma entrada maciça de gases pelo duto fissural.
Podemos esperar portanto que se abram novas bocas ao longo desta fissura ou que a erupçao venha a ser abortada. Incrível.
Vince, aproveito o ensejo para elogiar-lhe a incrível página que você criou. Está de Parabéns!


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2011 às 12:02)

Olá Renato, obrigado e bem vindo.
Pois, acabei de ler um texto colocado por ti no blogue do Jón.

Está intrigante toda esta situação, no final de tantos dias, subsistem dúvidas sobre o que se passa. Uma das coisas que achei mais estranho é a ausência de sismos numa camada intermédia e a relativa escassez a baixas profundidades.

O material recolhido tem um aspecto no mínimo curioso.










(c) http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...70959183447.374243.163883668446&type=1&ref=nf



> *Los científicos aún no han detectado en El Hierro basalto, la lava del volcán canario*
> Todos los volcanes del Archipiélago han expulsado este material, una roca de los paisajes de lava de Lanzarote, La Palma o la propia isla de El Hierro. Las piedras encontradas en el Mar de Las Calmas son de distinta composición
> 
> http://www.laprovincia.es/especiale...ierro-basalto-lava-volcan-canario/409099.html


----------



## Snowy (19 Out 2011 às 13:02)

Boa tarde

Pelo que li, em diferentes fontes, está tudo num impasse. Ou seja, na prática, voltou quase à estaca zero uma vez que agora todos os cenários são possíveis desde não ter havido erupção nenhuma até à possibilidade de haver uma erupção em terra. Sinceramente, a mim não me conforta nada este impasse, pois sigo o desenrolar desta erupção não só por interesse mas tbm como uma forma de ver até que ponto a ciência pode de facto, hoje e aqui perto, lidar com isto porque hoje é em El Hierro, amanhã pode ser nós


----------



## Snowy (19 Out 2011 às 15:53)

Os peritos esperem ter mais dados concretos "dentro de 48 horas"...

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20...r-en-48-horas-la-evolucion-en-el-hierrro.html


----------



## Renato Rio (19 Out 2011 às 20:14)

Renato Rio disse:


> Acabei de saber que os cientistas não encontraram traços de lava basaltica nos chamados "piroclastos fumegantes" nas costas de La Restinga. Apensa alumina, aglomerados minerais de silício, ferro e alumínio.
> O que podemos então deduzir daí?
> Toda a emanação de gases responsável pela descoloração da água terá sido apenas uma manifestação superficial de um processo eruptivo ainda em andamento?
> No blog de Jón Frímann houve quem negasse veementemente que houvesse ocorrido uma erupção, de fato, apenas, emanação de gases sulfúricos.
> ...





Snowy disse:


> Os peritos esperem ter mais dados concretos "dentro de 48 horas"...
> 
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20...r-en-48-horas-la-evolucion-en-el-hierrro.html



Confesso que não gostaria de estar na pele desses peritos. 
Trata-se de uma zona pouco monitorada e, até bem pouco tempo, quase nada se sabia sobre erupções anteriores, como podem confirmar os belos relatos elaborados por Vince.
Tudo indica que existe uma zona fissural por onde o magma está entrando a qual se estende do sul ao norte da ilha, e isso sabemos pelos sismos profundos. Mas a ausência de sismos a menores profundidades dificulta qualquer previsão de onde poderá ocorrer uma saída. 
Por outro lado, a suposta erupção exibiu alguns poucos sismos a profundidades menores que serviriam de sinalizadores. Jón Frímmann, em seu blog, disse que esta ausência de sismos pouco profundos é possível e já ocorreu com o vulcão Krafla que entrou em erupção com poucos sismos superficiais de aviso.
Se isso for levado ao pé da letra e divulgado, haveria um pânico geral e o risco de que nada de mais grave poderá acontecer é grande demais para que se possam tomar medidas tão extremas quanto  a evacuação de toda área habitada ao longo da fissura.
Por outro lado, não dizer nada é simplesmente uma locura, pois sabemos que algo está por acontecer, mas sem muitas certezas.
A vulcanologia é uma ciência ingrata em muitos aspectos e em casos como esse, deixa os peritos "entre a cruz e a caldeirinha", como se costuma dizer por aqui.


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2011 às 21:42)

As erupções de hotspot emitem lavas basicas , portanto com menor conteudo em silica e portanto com mineralogia máfica, a pedra pomes deveria ser escura mais densa e não esbranquiçada como aparece nessa imagem.

O facto de encontrarem Aluminio e Silicio tal como a grande libertação de gases é oposta á tipica teoria do vulcanismo por hotspot.
Já as grandes quantidades de Ferro são mais tipicas dos hotspots.

Como refere o Vince, podemos ter aqui um fenomeno de metamorfismo em que são expelidos detritos que sofreram processos de metamosrfismo e acabaram por ser expelidos, sendo que nada teem a ver com o magma em si.
Ou é isso, ou então há aqui um tipo de magma intermédio de origem desconhecida...talvez um fenomeno em que ocorreu a fusão de material da crusta oceanica, misturado com sedimentos, e que está a ser expelido...tomando caracteristicas mais silicatosas.

O que é facto é que numa erupção tipica de hotspot, o magma tem origem profunda na camada "D" e supostamente é fluido com  erupções  brandas e formação de Pillow lava no fundo oceanico sem que tal se evidencie é superficie.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2011 às 17:35)

Depois de uns dias mais calmos, houve um novo _swarm_ de sismos, mas agora no lado NW da ilha.


----------



## Kispo (24 Out 2011 às 23:01)

novo magma a entrar na câmara do vulcão. A pressão no interior está a aumentar. Vamos ver os próximos dias.


----------



## Snowy (26 Out 2011 às 00:16)

O vulcão vai se formando aos poucos...

http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/v/20.../hallan-volcan-submarino-metros-20111026.html


Algumas fotos publicadas pelo "EL País"

http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/Situacion/actual/Isla/hierro/elpgal/20111025elpepusoc_1/Zes/2


----------



## Snowy (26 Out 2011 às 13:27)

Boa tarde

Aqui está um site interessante para quem quiser seguir a actividade do El Hierro.


http://www.avcan.org/


----------



## Vince (30 Out 2011 às 11:09)

Em El Hierro  há bastantes dias que continuam os sismos de profundidade na zona de La Frontera, indiciando incursões de magma para dentro do edifício vulcânico. É provável que surjam a qualquer momento outras fissuras mais cedo ou mais tarde, sejam novamente no mar ou mesmo em Terra, ninguém pode prever. É possível que esta crise se arraste também por muito tempo.


O IGN agora tem vários mapas diferentes, desde o início da crise, últimos 10 dias, e últimos 3 dias, o que é bastante útil




http://www.01.ign.es/ign/resources/volcanologia/html/eventosHierro.html



Esta manhã ocorreu um sismo de 3.9, o maior desde o início da erupção a sul de La Restinga.


----------



## Snowy (30 Out 2011 às 15:49)

Vince disse:


> Em El Hierro  há bastantes dias que continuam os sismos de profundidade na zona de La Frontera, indiciando incursões de magma para dentro do edifício vulcânico. É provável que surjam a qualquer momento outras fissuras mais cedo ou mais tarde, sejam novamente no mar ou mesmo em Terra, ninguém pode prever. É possível que esta crise se arraste também por muito tempo.
> 
> 
> Sim, pelo que tenho lido sobre outras erupções semelhantes, esta crise pode durar até mesmo mais de um ano e, mesmo assim, cada vulcão tem o seu próprio padrão e é de prever que os cientistas não terão descanso nos próximos e largos tempos.


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 02:09)

Depois de um incremento da actividade sísmica nos últimos dias:


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/soci...rficie/mar/elpepusoc/20111031elpepusoc_15/Tes


----------



## Snowy (2 Nov 2011 às 18:15)

Depois de um incremento da actividade sísmica nos últimos dias, hoje foi registado um abalo de 4,3 na escala de Richter que foi sentido em toda a ilha.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/soci...ion/octubre/elpepusoc/20111102elpepusoc_1/Tes


----------



## Vince (3 Nov 2011 às 13:01)

Depois dos sismos intensos de ontem aumentaram muito os tremores vulcânicos.
Para já não se sabe se alguma nova fissura, mas aparentemente parece ser nova actividade na mesmo a sul de Restinga.

Últimos 3 dias, onde é bem visível o aumento, sobretudo hoje:


----------



## Renato Rio (4 Nov 2011 às 00:48)

Vince disse:


> Depois dos sismos intensos de ontem aumentaram muito os tremores vulcânicos.
> Para já não se sabe se alguma nova fissura, mas aparentemente parece ser nova actividade na mesmo a sul de Restinga.
> 
> Últimos 3 dias, onde é bem visível o aumento, sobretudo hoje:



Vince:
Mais uma vez quero te parabenizar pelo belo blog.
Devo dizer que muito me preocupa o estado da presente atividade em El Hierro.
Toda essa divergência acerca do material examinado, indicando a possível presença de magma fraccionado e talvez condições de maior explosividade só fazem aumentar as incertezas dos moradores.
Na minha opinião, mesmo que se confirme apenas uma erupção do tipo efusivo, de magma basáltico, o fato de haver uma clara definição de uma intrusão fissural cortando a ilha indica a possibilidade de se abrirem novas bocas em qualquer ponto ao longo da mesma.
Sou favorável à evacuação preventiva, pelo menos durante esta nova intensificação, até que tudo se torne mais claro.
Estou aqui pensando com carinho no povo de EL Hierro.


----------



## stormy (4 Nov 2011 às 10:32)

Renato Rio disse:


> Vince:
> Mais uma vez quero te parabenizar pelo belo blog.
> Devo dizer que muito me preocupa o estado da presente atividade em El Hierro.
> Toda essa divergência acerca do material examinado, indicando a possível presença de magma fraccionado e talvez condições de maior explosividade só fazem aumentar as incertezas dos moradores.
> ...



Realmente o que dizes acerca do magma fraccionado faz todo o sentido..
Normalmente o magma nestes casos é um magma pouco silicatado, criando erupções tranquilas e efusivas.
O que pode estar a ocorrer é a fraccionação ou então alguma integração na camara magmatica de material félsico proveniente de rochas envolventes.

Em todo o caso, dada este ser um fenomeno de hotspot, duvido que haja um caracter explosivo assim tão intenso que acabe por ter consequencias tão catastroficas..


----------



## Snowy (4 Nov 2011 às 13:05)

Renato Rio disse:


> Sou favorável à evacuação preventiva, pelo menos durante esta nova intensificação, até que tudo se torne mais claro.
> Estou aqui pensando com carinho no povo de EL Hierro.



Isto da evacuação preventiva compreendo que é muito complicado tanto para os habitantes como para as autoridades. Creio que a solução mais ponderada é mesmo a monitorização constante deste vulcão, situação de alerta permanente e terem um bom plano de evacuação rápida. Porque esta actividade tanto pode acabar nas próximas semanas como pode manter-se MESES. É muito complicado e difícil de prever. Basta ver a história do vulcão dos Capelinhos. Foram fases de altos e baixos, variou entre crises assustadoras e acalmias, diferentes tipos de erupções e tudo isto durou 13 meses....
Acredito que tudo correrá pelo melhor para a população e que esta está preparada e calma para o que der e vier. Isso é importante porque o pânico às vezes pode ser mais gerador de desgraça do que as situações em si.

Últimas notícias:

"El Hierro sufre en seis horas 24 terremotos en torno a los tres grados de magnitud"

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20...motos-en-torno-a-tres-grados-de-magnitud.html


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2011 às 14:19)

As fotografias mais recentes da erupção submarina a sul da localidade "La Restinga", na ilha "El Hierro", Canárias. Depois de uma primeira fase eruptiva que começou a 10 de Outubro, ao qual se seguiu um período calmo, há 3 dias atrás iniciou-se nova fase eruptiva na mesma zona.
A erupção parece ser do tipo fissural (fissura vulcânica) com a lava e gases a sair por várias aberturas.


*Anteontem* (2 Novembro)




































*Ontem* (3 Novembro)















*Hoje:* (4 Novembro)


----------



## rogers (4 Nov 2011 às 14:36)

Extremamente bonito, será que vão ganhar outra ilha?


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2011 às 14:52)

rogers disse:


> Extremamente bonito, será que vão ganhar outra ilha?



Penso que ainda deve estar a uns 150-200 metros de profundidade, acho que teria que expelir muito material para chegar à superfície. Mas não sei.... penso que nos próximos dias teremos mais dados sobre isso pois é um dado muito importante nesta altura em termos de segurança.

Se se aproximar muito da superfície pode tornar-se perigoso, pode ocorrer algo semelhante ao vulcão dos Capelinhos. Mas este quando nasceu estava a menor profundidade e mais próximo da costa.
Por outro lado, se for mesmo uma fissura, há sempre um grande risco de aparecerem outras aberturas mais próximas ou mesmo em terra sem grandes pré-avisos.


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2011 às 15:03)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2011 às 16:42)

O Registo até agora de Hoje:




Nota-se grande actividade Magmática e muito forte.

É certamente fissural, as imagens de superficial marítima deixam poucas duvidas.
O ritmo eruptivo é bastante acentuado, isto pelo facto de conseguir manter toda essa expressão à superfície mesmo sob a água! 

Esta erupção é bem mais marcada que a primeira, os dias de repouso também levado a cabo pelo efeito de "panela de pressão" imposto pela rápida solidificação do magma em contacto com água foram aproveitados para voltar a carregar fortemente a câmara de magma, eu diria mesmo que isto é uma bela reactivação do HotSpot das Canárias, pois é fissural e não pontual.


----------



## PDias (5 Nov 2011 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,

imagens capturadas hoje:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/presican/sets/72157628057489076/


E um vídeo de ontem:


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2011 às 13:59)

*Ilha das Canárias já tremeu 14 vezes hoje*


> Os habitantes de El Hierro, uma ilha das Canárias, sentiram esta manhã dois tremores de terra, com magnitude de 3,5 e 3,9 graus na escala Richter, de acordo com o Instituto Geográfico Nacional que já registou 14 sismos no total.
> 
> O primeiro foi registado às 9h05 e o segundo às 9h44, ambos a noroeste da cidade de Frontera El Hierro, no norte da ilha, a vinte quilómetros de profundidade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2011 às 19:45)

À falta de confirmação oficial, pela imagem pensa-se que poderá ser o nascimento de uma nova ilha. O cone vulcânico atingiu a superficie.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Nov 2011 às 20:02)

Agreste disse:


> À falta de confirmação oficial, pela imagem pensa-se que poderá ser o nascimento de uma nova ilha. O cone vulcânico atingiu a superficie.



Que fonte tem essa imagem?? 

Então e não esta a "fumegar"? Para não perguntar por uma nuvem piroclastica..
Tenho dividas sobre a veracidade dessa imagem relativamente a uma "nova ilha"


----------



## Snowy (5 Nov 2011 às 21:04)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Que fonte tem essa imagem??
> 
> Então e não esta a "fumegar"? Para não perguntar por uma nuvem piroclastica..
> Tenho dividas sobre a veracidade dessa imagem relativamente a uma "nova ilha"



Também vi essas imagens no site Canarias 7

Segundo noticiado por este site, a actividade do vulcão intensificou-se ao fim da tarde e já se tornou "visível".

A notícia:

http://www.canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?id=236955


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

A actividade sísmica continua elevada, como comprova o sismograma de hoje:






E esta noite foi já ordenada a evacuação da população de La Restinga, devido ao surgimento de colunas de vapor e cinzas.



> *La dirección del PEVOLCA ordena la evacuación de La Restinga por aparición de columnas de vapor y ceniza*
> 
> Esta tarde han sido desplazadas 51 personas de las zonas de Los Polvillos y Los Guzmines, en el Golfo, por riesgo de desprendimientos por alta sismicidad
> 
> ...


http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/noticias/?module=1&page=nota.htm&id=144491


No Cazatormentas já apareceu mais uma foto do suposto aparecimento do cone vulcânico à superfície:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Nov 2011 às 02:15)

Essas imagens não podem mostrar o aparecimento, mas sim e muito possivelmente (um dos dois casos) ou o chegar à supreficie de bolhas de gás de grandes dimensões ou então o ferver da água de algum cone já bastante perto da supreficie. Apontando claramente como muito mais provável o primeiro, pois não se vê colunas de vapor.. 

Não acho possível ser uma nova ilha. Porque?
É a fase mais critica de qualquer vulcão que acaba de emergir. Onde entra em contacto com a atmosfera e deixa de ter a pressão de solidificação rápida provocada pela água!! 
A nuvem piroclastica tem de ser visível e não o é!! Não há qualquer nuvem, de qualquer cor, ou seja, nem piroclastos nem vapor... 





Um grande exemplo e Português!! 
O nascimento dos Capelinhos em 1957!!!


----------



## PDias (6 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,

novo vídeo recolhido hoje de manhã:


----------



## PDias (7 Nov 2011 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,

deixo aqui um excelente albúm de fotografias do que se passa em El Hierro, fantástico as diversas tonalidades no mar:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QFFGnAuAQGWB90cnuqZCxbGep_Bqd-9ud3VIzWrhryoQA


----------



## PDias (7 Nov 2011 às 15:25)

Aqui fica o link de uma webcam de um particular na zona de El Pinar em El Hierro.

http://ustre.am/BWN5

E uma foto de hoje.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QGQIY9PAQFefY-EP66CvfalSYnvh-X_WZU6kvJMK4vuDA


----------



## Cenomaniano (8 Nov 2011 às 00:55)

Energia acumulada ... upa upa


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2011 às 00:54)

> *Vulcão espanhol de El Hierro "aqueceu" 11 graus a água mar*
> 
> 
> O Instituto Tecnológico e de Energias Renováveis de Tenerife revelou que a actividade do vulcão de El Hierro, nas Canárias, elevou a temperatura da água no Mar de las Calmas em 11 graus.
> ...


Jornal de Noticiais


----------



## F_R (10 Nov 2011 às 21:09)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internacional/erupcao-canarias-vulcao-tvi24/1297593-4073.html


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2011 às 00:32)

Não há grandes novidades em El Hierro, o vulcão nos últimos dias tem passado por uma fase em que há "bolhas" de material que são ejectadas com mais força até à superfície, por vezes de forma espectacular.




Mas parece-me que daí até emergir ainda levará bastante tempo, os fundos marinhos são escarpados, de acordo com esta imagem já bastante desactualizada de finais de Outubro, entretanto já deve ter crescido bastante, mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Nov 2011 às 00:52)

Sismo de 4.6







http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=243979


Não no local onde esta a ocorrer a erupção mas pode estar fortemente relacionado!


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2011 às 01:47)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Sismo de 4.6





> El Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) confirma en su sitio web que la isla de El Hierro ha sufrido el terremoto de mayor fuerza desde el comienzo de la crisis volcánica. Poco después de la medianoche (00.20 horas, hora insular) un seísmo de 4,6 grados rompió los particulares registros del IGN, que hasta entonces había confirmado varios temblores de tierra de 4,4, pero ninguno de magnitudes superiores. El terremoto tuvo su epicentro al noroeste de Frontera, como la mayoría desde hace ya semanas, y a 21 kilómetros de profundidad.
> 
> Cabe recordar que los científicos barajan la posibilidad de que esté en marcha una segunda erupción submarina precisamente al norte de la isla, si bien a una profundidad mucho mayor que la que azota las aguas del Mar de las Calmas, en el Norte, de ahí que no se haya manifestado.
> 
> ABC



Energia acumulada desde Julho.


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2011 às 02:22)

Agora está numa fase parecida à erupção da Serreta em 2004.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2011 às 10:30)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-7oK_9gk4E"]11/29/2011-- El Hierro -- CLOSE UP -- sea level view via boat      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Dez 2011 às 13:51)

E continua o seu lento processo. Imagem de hoje às 11.42h







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FJC (2 Fev 2012 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!

Durante a tarde de hoje, tem aparecido umas manchas bem negras a agua, bem visivel da Webcam.

http://hierroendirecto.movistar.es/


----------



## Profetaa (3 Abr 2012 às 23:50)

Imagens submarinas do vulcão em El Hierro


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Jun 2012 às 20:14)

Mais uma nova crise sismica na ilha de Hierro, já com muitas dezenas de sismos acima de 2,5 . 

http://www.avcan.org/


----------



## fablept (26 Jun 2012 às 20:30)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Mais uma nova crise sismica na ilha de Hierro, já com muitas dezenas de sismos acima de 2,5 .
> 
> http://www.avcan.org/


Começou ontem a nova crise sísmica e tem se registado tremor harmónico..nova erupção em outro local?

Este site tem muita informação detalhada sobre o que está a passar na ilha El Hierro:
http://earthquake-report.com/2011/0...pain-volcanic-risk-alert-increased-to-yellow/


----------



## fablept (26 Jun 2012 às 21:20)

Curioso a frequência dos sismos, os que registo aqui nos Açores costumam ser entre 2Hz a 6Hz (raros)..os das Canárias são de >8Hz.
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=275342#scientific


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2012 às 22:52)

É, a partir das 16:30z começaram tremores contínuos


----------



## fablept (28 Jun 2012 às 14:51)

> We have observed a deformation of the entire island. The center of the deformation originates in the present earthquakes area (see below)
> The energy release and ground deformation show an acceleration of the active magmatic process on the island of El Hierro, according to information forwarded by the National Geographic Institute at the direction of the Civil Protection Plan for Volcanic risk (PEVOLCA)
> The GPS network solution, measuring the surface strain on the island shows that there is a clear process of inflation, marking an apparent center of pressure in the area where the seismicity is located. The total cumulative displacement from 24 June to 24 hours yesterday, is about 3-4 cm in the horizontal components and 4-5 inches in the vertical component.
> Since the beginning of the new magmatic process on June 24, there have been over 750 earthquakes. An earthquake with a Magnitude 4.0, occurred yesterday at 18:55 pm in the Las Calmas Sea, 2 km from the coast and 20 km deep.
> ...



http://earthquake-report.com/2011/0...pain-volcanic-risk-alert-increased-to-yellow/


----------



## fablept (3 Jul 2012 às 01:00)

A crise sísmica aumentou de intensidade nas últimas horas, com sismos >ML3, com a profundidade variando entre 18 e 20km.

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=53&typ=euro#2
http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/volcaSenalesAyerHoy.do#


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jul 2012 às 01:14)

Vinha agora publicar.

""
COMUNICADO PEVOLCA

Durante la noche del lunes se incrementa la sismicidad en el proceso magmático de El Hierro

03-07-2012 ... 00:35 - Consejería de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad

Mañana se celebrará un Comité Científico

Durante la noche del lunes, 2 de julio, se ha incrementado la actividad sísmica de manera significativa en El Hierro alcanzando uno de los movimientos una magnitud de 4.4. en la escala Richter que fue localizado en el término municipal de Frontera

Para los científicos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional, en contacto con la dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico, estos sismos corresponden a la evolución del proceso magmático iniciado el pasado 24 de junio en El Hierro en el que no se aprecia señal de tremor.

Ante esta situación la dirección del Plan ha convocado para mañana a las 12 del mediodía un Comité Científico
""

Fonte:
Volcanes de Canarias


----------



## jorgepaulino (3 Jul 2012 às 20:05)

Tenho estado a acompanhar diáriamente os relatos no facebook através da página da AVCAN, desde relatos de vibração continua até explosões seguidas que são ouvidas pelas pessoas.

Também se queixam da falta de informação dos meios oficiais:

_"*Lyseyis Osiris* Buenos días !!! Una pequeña reflexión que se suma a todas las comentadas aquí , me parece INDIGNANTE , VERGONZOSO y MUY TEMERARIO , que después de ocurrír todo este tren de terremotos de magnitud muy considerable no exista mas información oficial ¿no se jactaban que estaban de guardia H 24 ???? Solo para sacar un pobre comunicado anoche??? Y .... Que hoy se reúnen a las 12h ...¿Que estaban haciendo a las 8 de la mañana para no convocar esta reunión. urgente y a primera hora???son mas de 10000 personas que se han estado moviendo toda la noche , han salido de sus casas .... y no hay Información !! Repito VERGONZOSO!!!!!"_

_*Noemi Domínguez* Ya la INDIGNACIÓN no puede ser mayor, la población ha demostrado una PACIENCIA digna de admirar, y siento que la población está más desinformada que nunca, y no es que tengan que INFORMAR es que DEBEN, todavía no se dan cuenta que la incertidumbre y la alarma sé genera por falta de INFORMACIÓN clara y concisa, cuanto más informada la población mejor preparada estará....y no esperemos mucho de las tvc porque todos sabemos lo que hay detrás...."_

Alguns relatos do que estavam a sentir as pessoas:

_*Julia Sisi* Vibración continua en Los Mocanes, tiemblan los líquidos sin parar_

_*Oscar G. Dorta* ‎3:39, amen de los anteriores, realmente impresionante en el pinar, manteniendo vibraciones entre uno y otro, realmente no se si son varios o uno solo que se mantiene_

_*Belen Padron* ‎Natalia Hdez esto es increiblee enseriooo...no paraaaan uno tras otrooo.....siempree los sentimoss pero nunca asi tan tan tan seguidosssssss y tantossssssss_

_*Belen Padron* y tan fuerteesss y q duren tantooo_

_*Inma Guedes* Me comentan que hay personas de Sabinosa que salen despavoridas en sus coches, por favor no hagáis eso, si os sentis mal o os surge miedo acudir al campo de lucha que supongo es abierto y sin problemas._

_*Marcos Diaz Fleitas* belgara.... el suelo sigue moviéndose continuamente ahora, desde hace varios minutos...._

_*Graciela Armas Palma* sera que debemos estar vestidos y listos para lo quesea+? son demasiados, muy sentidos y muy seguidos. Y ese ruido que no para,_

_*Irma Leon Mora *el aguaaaa no a paradooooo por dios que pare yaaaa_

Vale a pena acompanhar a página no facebook.


----------



## fablept (3 Jul 2012 às 23:24)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Tenho estado a acompanhar diáriamente os relatos no facebook através da página da AVCAN, desde relatos de vibração continua até explosões seguidas que são ouvidas pelas pessoas.
> 
> Também se queixam da falta de informação dos meios oficiais:
> 
> ...



Da parte da tarde as autoridades deram uma conferência de imprensa, que resumindo:

-Está excluída uma eventual erupção para muito breve na zona epicentral dos sismos ocorridos nos últimos dias. Os sismos estão ocorrer numa profundidade ~20km.
-O epicentro dos sismos deverá que emigrar para 20km a sul da ilha, para o magma encontrar caminho até à superfície.

Durante a manhã distribuíram panfletos para o #arrumar" e para onde se dirigirem em caso de evacuação.

Devem estar a ser noites e dias de tormenta para os habitantes de El Hierro, mas esperemos que se ocorrer uma nova erupção, que seja no mar.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2012 às 20:22)

> *Entrevistas Especiales sobre El Hierro. Ramón Ortiz*
> 
> Esta entrevista exclusiva ha sido posible gracias a la iniciativa de la redacción del portal Volcanes de Canarias en colaboración con los científicos participantes. Los textos de las respuestas son íntegros en base a las contestaciones de los entrevistados sin modificación alguna por parte de esta redacción. Este artículo forma parte de una serie de 3 entrevistas simultáneas a Joan Martí (Jaume Almera-CSIC), Carmen López (IGN-Canarias) y Ramón Ortiz (Grupo de volcanología del IGEO-UCM-CSIC de Madrid). Nuestro objetivo de recabar la opinión plural y cualificada sobre la actividad volcánica de la Isla de El Hierro y resto de Canarias. La información contenida es de libre divulgación debiendo citarse la fuente volcanesdecanarias.com
> 
> ...


http://www.volcanesdecanarias.com/i...erro-ramon-ortiz&catid=118&Itemid=122&lang=es


----------



## fablept (15 Set 2012 às 15:06)

El Hierro de novo com actividade sísmica, desta vez a actividade tem se centrado no interior da ilha.






http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Map/zoom.php?key=52&typ=euro#2

http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/volcaSenalesAyerHoy.do#


----------



## Profetaa (18 Mar 2013 às 23:40)

Boa noite.

Será que os entendidos conseguem dar mais informações??
Segundo o facebook do Instituto Vulcanologico de Canárias, está a acorrer grande actividade sismica na ilha de El Hierro com inflação da ilha.
Poderá indicar uma erupçao vulcanica em breve ??

http://www.ign.es/ign/resources/volcanologia/HIERRO.html


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Mar 2013 às 00:27)

Profetaa disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Será que os entendidos conseguem dar mais informações??
> Segundo o facebook do Instituto Vulcanologico de Canárias, está a acorrer grande actividade sismica na ilha de El Hierro com inflação da ilha.
> ...



Poderá... ou não... É uma pergunta que não podemos responder... 

Há um ano e meio que El Hierro anda num vai e vem de actividade, tendo já havido erupções em meio sub aquático. Factores que podem alertar para uma erupção em curto tempo ou quase garantida é uma inflação da ilha de grandes grandes dimensões, pois a inflação significa um enchimento/aumento de pressão da câmara magmática. Mas sim... certamente haverá uma erupção consideraval muito brevemente à escala geológica. 

Atenção que só recomeçou hoje... Vamos ver como evolui nos próximos dias.


----------



## Profetaa (19 Mar 2013 às 00:47)

Obrigado Gil Algarvio

Vamos seguindo atentamente a evoluçao.


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2013 às 18:54)

A actividade sísmica em El Hierro continua bem intensa, com mais de 60 sismos de magnitude superior a 2 no dia de hoje, a profundidade dos mesmos aparenta ter vindo a diminuir no dia de hoje, de entre 17~18km nos últimos dias para 12~16kms nas últimas horas.



O Instituto Geográfico Nacional, mantem "sinal verde" nesta situação.

http://www.ign.es/ign/resources/volcanologia/HIERRO.html

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake...ong=-10&timemin=1362854595&min_mag=2&view=1#2






Diria que houve alguns tremores vulcânicos, devido a alguns registos em frequências baixas (1Hz~2Hz), mas não consegui encontrar nenhuma confirmação.


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Mar 2013 às 20:00)

No facebook da AVCAN gosto de acompanhar os relatos desta senhora, desde 2011.

É estranho que com estes relatos as autoridades não façam nada nem avisem a população consoante eles escrevem no facebook.


Elsa M Guadarrama 17:56-57 seco
há 2 horas através de telemóvel · Gosto · 6

Elsa M Guadarrama 17:57 más largo
Ver tradução
há 2 horas através de telemóvel · Gosto · 7

Elsa M Guadarrama 17:57-58 vibra, salta sin parar !!! más fuerte!!!
Ver tradução
há 2 horas através de telemóvel · Gosto · 7

Elsa M Guadarrama sigue la vibración 17:59
Ver tradução
há 2 horas através de telemóvel · Gosto · 4

Elsa M Guadarrama 18:00 se acentúa!!! largo constante
Ver tradução
há cerca de uma hora através de telemóvel · Gosto · 7

Elsa M Guadarrama 18:03 está cogiendo fuerza sigue vibrando se estremese todo, crujir de paredes.... 18:04
Ver tradução
há cerca de uma hora através de telemóvel · Gosto · 11


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Mar 2013 às 20:04)

Relatos muito interessantes:

Sofía Clavijo Gutiérrez Esto no para desde las 17:45... Impresionante la naturaleza. Al principio notaba miedo pero ahora me siento hasta una privilegiada por estar viviendo esto. Espero que no pase nada y que de esto nazca algo bonito que saque a nuestra isla adelante. Seamos positivos...
Ver tradução
há cerca de uma hora através de telemóvel · Gosto · 30

Elsa M Guadarrama siempre ruido, ronco, tapona los oídos
Ver tradução
há cerca de uma hora através de telemóvel · Gosto · 12

Elsa M Guadarrama 18:07 saltos vibrantes
há cerca de uma hora através de telemóvel · Gosto · 9

...

Berta Sofía La valentía de ustedes me tiene asombrada y sorprendida, yo con esta cosa de la naturaleza me dan mucho miedo pero también es que yo soy una miedica, me alegro que se lo tomen así...
Ver tradução
há cerca de uma hora · Gosto · 3

Elsa M Guadarrama Sofía Clavijo bienvenida al sentir de la tierra! disfrutalo mientras sea bonito.... 18:09 sigue vibrando
Ver tradução
há cerca de uma hora através de telemóvel · Gosto · 12

Elsa M Guadarrama 18:10 más fuertillo ...otro! menos. corto. 18:11
Ver tradução
há cerca de uma hora através de telemóvel · Gosto · 9


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2013 às 21:59)

jorgepaulino disse:


> (...)
> 
> É estranho que com estes relatos as autoridades não façam nada nem avisem a população consoante eles escrevem no facebook.
> 
> (...)


Garantidamente que através dos meios sociais mais comuns (TV e Rádio), não deverá faltar informações e conselhos à população local.

A localidade mais próxima do epicentro dos sismos fica a cerca de 16km.

(offtopic, em jeito de desabafo)
Eu saúdo é a forma como as autoridades espanholas tem toda a informação científica aberta ao público, em Portugal, para os Açores..temos que esperar cerca de 3 meses(!) para saber toda a actividade sísmica nos Açores. Ainda no outro dia vieram dizer-me que sentiram um sismo para a zona das Sete Cidades, vou ao IPMA, CVARG..não há informação de nada..pois apenas informam sismos >=Ml2.0, então os sismos só podem ser sentidos a partir de Ml2.0?!  

Dados de GPS, espectogramas, webicorders só mesmo em sonhos. Os dados obtidos pela instrumentação paga pelos contribuintes são privados.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Mar 2013 às 00:50)

Pergunta estupida que tipo de vulcanismo tem as canarias já que estão na placa continental  e para hotsop é um bocado fraca a actividade . Por isso esta longe da crista medio atlantica não há fossa abissal


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Mar 2013 às 02:26)

camrov8 disse:


> Pergunta estupida que tipo de vulcanismo tem as canarias já que estão na placa continental  e para hotsop é um bocado fraca a actividade . Por isso esta longe da crista medio atlantica não há fossa abissal



É mesmo do tipo hotspot. O hotspot das Canárias, só não é tão intenso como o da Islândia que tem o rift como grande ajuda...


A situação está claramente a "agravar". As magnitudes estão a subir a há zonas da ilha com uma vibração constante. 

"ACTIVIDAD VOLCÁNICA ISLA DE EL HIERRO
25.03.2013, 01.40h

Vecinos de El Pinar nos informan de vibraciones continuadas desde la 1.20h. Es una vibración constante que hace vibrar líquidos y puertas.

Si alguien nos lee ahora desde Hierro y siente alguna sensación que nos comente qué siente y desde qué población."

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/VolcanesCanarias e site correspondente.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Actualidad-Volcánica-de-Canarias-AVCAN/163883668446?fref=ts


----------



## camrov8 (25 Mar 2013 às 20:07)

ok thanks


----------



## jorgepaulino (26 Mar 2013 às 20:35)

"_*Elsa M Guadarrama* es impresionante la presion que se siente...los perros cada vez más alterados. hasta el aire parece espeso
Ver tradução
há 22 minutos através de telemóvel · Gosto · 9_"

Imagino a sensação ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (27 Mar 2013 às 14:11)

Pelos comentários no facebook da AVCAN estão a ser sentidos muitos sismos nos ultimos minutos.


----------



## fablept (27 Mar 2013 às 17:11)

Os sismos hoje tem sido mais fortes (~3) e a menor profundidade (10~12km)..nas últimas horas ocorreu dois de magnitude 4.


----------



## fablept (29 Mar 2013 às 17:46)

Hoje tem ocorrido diversos sismos de magnitude superior a 4 junto à costa de El Hierro, o último sismo mais relevante foi de Ml4.5 e teve uma profundidade muito menor (5km) do que os restantes (11km~18km), mas o seu epicentro foi +-11km a sudoeste de onde está a ocorrer a crise sísmo-volcânica.

Segundo o site Earthquake-Report.com:
-Esta crise sísmica já gerou mais energia do que a erupção de 2011 (soma da energia libertada de cada sismo).
-A deformação em certos pontos da ilha de El Hierro (através de dados GPS), ultrapassa os 10cm desde o ínicio desta crise.

Video 3D do epicentro dos sismos


----------



## camrov8 (29 Mar 2013 às 17:52)

A crise continua , haverá alguma hipótese de erupção há um sismo a profundidade de 5km, eu sei que é impossível prever tanto pode parar amanha como desencadear uma erupção disso há muito na historia de outras crises noutros lugares


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2013 às 08:22)

Outro vídeo ilustrativo dos sismos


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mar 2013 às 22:25)

um sismo a 2km perto do de 5km se não me engano cada vez mais perto do km0


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2013 às 13:28)

Hoje, ocorreram 2 sismos mais fortes de 4.9 a 10 km de profundidade e 4.5 a 20 km de profundidade.


----------



## fablept (23 Dez 2013 às 20:33)

Swarm sísmico em El Hierro com mais de 150 sismos nas últimas 24horas, com diversos sismos sentidos. A profundidade dos sismos anda à volta dos 15/19km e o sismo de maior magnitude foi de 3.1.

Ao longo dos meses a ilha tem sofrido algumas deformações e houve um aumento da concentração do gás Radão, o que dá a entender que a ilha ainda está sobre um processo magmático.


----------



## Cenomaniano (27 Dez 2013 às 12:07)

Temos novidades?




http://earthquake-report.com/2012/0...ierro-canary-islands-spain-eruption-overview/


----------



## CptRena (27 Dez 2013 às 13:00)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Temos novidades?
> 
> 
> 
> http://earthquake-report.com/2012/0...ierro-canary-islands-spain-eruption-overview/



Altamente a onda de pressão a deslocar-se depois da explosão


----------



## fablept (27 Dez 2013 às 17:37)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Temos novidades?
> 
> è¥¿ä¹‹å³¶ã¨"åˆä½“"ã€€å°ç¬*åŽŸã€Œæ–°ã—ã„å³¶ã€æœ€æ–°æ˜*åƒ(13/12/26) - YouTube
> 
> ...



Esse vídeo é sobre uma erupção que ocorreu ao largo do Japão este ano 

Existe actividade sísmica, incluindo tremor vulcânico, junta-se a deformação (inflação ou deflação) medida por GPS, e libertação de gases nos últimos meses.. meio caminho andado para uma nova erupção. Se ocorrer uma erupção mesmo que seja de pequena dimensão que seja novamente no mar, pois se for em terra, com uma ilha tão pequena o mais provável é evacuarem a ilha toda.


----------



## fablept (27 Dez 2013 às 18:59)

Sismo de M5.4 a 35km Oeste da ilha de El Hierro:

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=349909#scientific

Até registei este sismo nos Açores.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2013 às 00:36)

fablept disse:


> Sismo de M5.4 a 35km Oeste da ilha de El Hierro: http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=349909#scientific Até registei este sismo nos Açores.



Trata-se do sismo de maior magnitude que se registou desde que começou o episódio, tendo dado origem a algumas derrocadas que isolaram um povoado.


----------



## fablept (28 Dez 2013 às 02:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Trata-se do sismo de maior magnitude que se registou desde que começou o episódio, tendo dado origem a algumas derrocadas que isolaram um povoado.





E como é que este sismo encaixa-se nisto tudo  Há uma intrusão magmática, há deformação, cria-se novas pressões, novas falhas, o que origina muita sismicidade..mas geralmente a apenas alguns kms da zona de intrusão magmática...este sismo foi a 38 km de distância do epicentro do enxame sísmico dos últimos dias. 

E o mais curioso é que a partir do momento que ocorreu este sismo, não houve mais sismos na zona que ocorreu o enxame (Pinar)..se bem que a actividade já estava a acalmar naquela zona.



> 1252041 	27/12/2013 	09:37:33 	27.6796 	-17.9623 	17 		1.9 	4 	SE EL PINAR.IHI 	[+] info
> 1252064 	27/12/2013 	12:53:50 	27.6853 	-17.9688 	16 		1.9 	4 	SE EL PINAR.IHI 	[+] info
> 1252072 	27/12/2013 	15:10:40 	27.7189 	-17.9915 	16 		1.0 	4 	NW EL PINAR.IHI 	[+] info
> 1252073 	27/12/2013 	15:25:34 	27.6839 	-17.9723 	15 		0.9 	4 	S EL PINAR.IHI 	[+] info
> ...


----------

